# height/length for age



## 1234

Hello

my 6 month old pup is -

7 inches tall from the bottom of his legs to his shoulder and he is 12 inches long from the base of the neck to where his tail starts.

Is this large for his age?

Thanks x


----------



## CHITheresa

Amberleah is 6 months old and is 7 inches tall, length 12 inches, neck 5 1/4 , chest 10 inches. So they are same pretty much.


----------



## 1234

thanks!!

I was just wondering as i never see any other chi's wear i live so its hard to tell whether he is big/small etc, and its really hard to see in pics.


----------



## guccigrande

Gucci is 7 in tall, 10 in long and Prada is 7.5 in tall and 10in long
so I guess they are similar too


----------



## flippedstars

There isn't a hard and fast rule for height and length as far as the chihuahua goes. The official standard calls for chihuahuas to be 6-10 inches in height, at the shoulders where you measured, and 'slightly longer than they are tall' from breast bone to tail bone. All of my show quality chihuahuas fit inside this standard even though I have seen some much bigger/taller especially, which then means they are longer too. My Leah is 6.5" tall and my Bryco is 9" tall. Leah is 4 lbs and Bryco is 4.5 lbs. Bryco looks HUGE compared to Leah because Leah has 'tiny' measurements and tiny bones. Birdie is 4.5 lbs and she is only 8" to her shoulders, so weight and height don't exactly predict the other. My pet girl is 7.5" tall and 3.5 lbs, she is the same length as she is tall lol, my little princess on stilts she looks like. The bottom line is there really isn't much consistency in measurements in chihuahuas...for show I prefer shorter, stockier pups...they win more! but for a pet, gosh, it could vary sooo much.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Beau is 8 months old and 7.5 inches tall and 10 inches long And 3 lbs he's got long tiny legs


----------



## 1234

Thanks everyone

It really does show that weight is very deceivinh as alfie has similar measurements to 3 to 4lb chihuahuas and he is getting on for 6lb.

Has anyone else noticed this with there 6lb plus chi's

Xx


----------



## jesuschick

Either I am not measuring height correctly (likely) or I have some tall girls! I am measuring from top of back (shoulder blade area) to bottom of foot. 

Hope at 1 year old measures 9" tall, 12" chest and 9" length (back of head to start of tail). Last weigh-in she was 3.6 lbs.

Ruby at also 1 year measures 9" tall, 11.5" chest and 9" length. Last weigh-in she was also 3.6 lbs.

Eden at 9 months measures 8.75" tall, 10" chest and 8.75" length. Everyone thinks she looks the tallest of our lot. Last weigh-in she was also 3.6 lbs.

Even though Hope and Ruby have nearly the same measurements, visually they look different.


----------



## TinkersMom

TinkerBelle is 7 1/4 inches tall from the floor to the top of her shoulderblades, 10 1/4 waist, 6 1/4 neck, and shes 10 1/2 inches long from the base of her tail to where her shoulders meet her neck. Last weigh-in she was just over 3 1/2 lbs and she will be 6 months old on Saturday (happy half-birthday babygirl!!!!!)


----------



## glyndwr

Oow i love these things, just had the tape out, 
Glyn is
9ins tall
11ins from base of neck to base of tail
13ins around chest (fat little bugger)
7lbs 4 oz


----------



## Heatheryou

Zinnia is almost 5 mos. She is 7 in on the neck 10 inches long and 9 inches tall 10 inches girth. 4lbs My girls all legs.


----------



## LeStatKelly

My LeStat is a cross breed but he measures 5.5 inches tall from floor to shoulder/wither, his neck measures 4inches around and he is 8.5 inches 'long' from back of skull to base of tail. I've not measured his chest but he uses a small 'ferret' harness when I take him for a walk.
His weight is now 2lbs 15ozs as he's put almost 1.5 lbs on in the last couple of months. He was born on the 9th of June 2010 so is almost 17 months now.


----------



## cherper

I measured mine today just for fun. Leila is about 8 to 8 1/4 tall and 10 1/2 long and Finnegan is about 9 1/4 tall and 10 1/2 long. It's funny that they look the same height when standing side by side though. Plus he's hairier so that could be part of the diff.


----------



## Kurukulla

I think it depends on How they Carry their weight too. Same as us really two size 10 woman can be the same Height and weigh different stuff.

12 inches seems quite long in comparison to the height of this dog but it doesn't really matter.

Daisy is 9 inch tall, 10 inch long and about 5.75lb She's nearly 2 
Leilani is 7 inch tall, 8 inch long 3lb 6oz and 6 Months old so lots of growing to do
Lotus Is 8 tall, 9 long 4lb 12oz and 16 months she is finer boned than the other two so looks smaller (obv Lani is smaller than her but as an adult she will look bigger even if she is not)


----------



## Yoshismom

I saw this and decided to do mine as they havent been measured or weighed in a while.

Yoshi is 7 3/4 " tall from floor to withers and 7 3/4" long , Chest girth 11" and weighs a solid 3.12 lbs

Chibi is 7 1/2" tall and 7 1/2" long Chest girth of 11 1/2" and weighs a chunky 4.1 lbs

It is funny that they both seem pretty square in body from length and height but Yoshi looks longer in body than he is tall? I may not be measuring length right though? I am measuring from the back of the neck to the base of the tail. It could be more like 8" long for Yoshi as he roaches his back up when I try to measure him.


----------



## joshall

Luke is 6.5' in height, 8' in length (from neck to where the tail starts, 11' in chest circumference and 7' in neck circumference. He is only 3 months old. Is this normal? He is the runt in the litter, so I would think he would be much smaller than this? Any opinion is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

